
I've Finally Decide that REST is Stupid - joshuacc
http://lesseverything.com/blog/archives/2012/01/30/ive-finally-decide-that-rest-is-stupid/
======
capttwinky
Steven Bristol hates Ruby, not REST - REST is a series of observations about
the effect the http protocol has on the communications carried out with it.

There are _many_ ways of designing systems with the REST observations in mind,
but unless you are using a different protocol (webSockets ftw!) _or_ you've
noticed something about http nobody else has, the concerns are always there,
like it or not.

